# Printing cardboard cd sleeves?



## brent (Nov 3, 2006)

A buddy of mine is releasing a cd later this year. He really wants me to screenprint cardboard cd sleeves, which I think would be cool, but I see inherit problems in the printing. They might bow a little, and lift with the screen? I think my matsui waterbased would work fine on the cardboard itself, but I just think the sleeves may move around...
Anyone done this? Have any tips?
I have a pocket printer attachment. I was thinking maybe putting the cd sleeve on that so I could tack it down may work well.
Thanks


----------



## ffokazak (Feb 23, 2006)

I've done this!

It was a breeze. Almost the easist 250$ Ive ever made

Here what I did. 

-Light spray adhesive. Tex-tac would be better. that stuff rules. {Its waterbased glue that goes on with a squeegee/spray gun}
-I use poster printing "Clips" To setup my job. They are used to register each piece of flaststock in the same spot. YOu can use Coins, too. Just glue em, or tape them down so each piece sits in the same spot. 
-I used acrylic ink. Its all I had in orange, and it worked fine. The adhesive kept the sleeves nice and flat, and they didn't stick to the screen. 

-I then setup my conveyor on really low, with a fast belt, and jet-air on. I them them down the conveyor, and dried them a bit. They didn't bow, and were dry to touch afterwards. 

It was so easy!
I hoped more people would get them, but I haven't had any more orders yet. 

Good luck! Easy money!

Cheers


----------



## replicantgraphic (Jul 1, 2010)

i actually have to figure this out too. I know the printing is gonna be an easy one color. just gotta find the right ink. I was gonna have multiples of the design on the screen to try and print 4-6 at a time. 

I also gotta figure out how to print the cd's too.


----------



## Gilligan (Dec 11, 2009)

What kind of sleeves... can we see a pic (google image search will be fine)... that question is for both of you guys.

I'm interested in printing similar stuff.

Ray, I heard CD printing is very hard and takes some serious gear. But I'm sure it could be done on the cheap... please let me know what you come up with!


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

For CD sleeves I would just sub them out. They are commonly printed by even small print shops who will print, die-cut, score and glue for you for less than you can buy the inks and make the platens. For small runs look for someone with a digital press. CD's are easy to screenprint. There was a member here who posted a series of videos but unfortunately he eventually took the videos offline. Basically you just need short nub the size of the center hole and flush with the CD to hold them in place. The platen should either be vacuum or a non-slip material to prevent rotation.


----------



## ScreenFoo (Aug 9, 2011)

Great info above--

Actually I would venture that CD printing is easy, if you're doing one color without halftones.

Also, as with any flatwork, a thinner ink consistency, a thin stencil, and a sharp squeegee will help immensely. Lots of the people running CD's are the ones buying that 400-500 mesh. Half calendar mesh will provide higher detail.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

At the last print shop I worked, we ran tons of cd sleeves & case inserts. Run 'em off in minutes at near offset quality on a digital press and the bindery would die-cut/score & glue by the end of the day. I've never printed cd-roms myself, just seen it done.


----------



## johnbluetech (Jan 18, 2012)

Well, i would just like to say best of luck! and hope for the best. cheers..
_________________________
cardboard cd sleeves | cd sleeves


----------



## ab8ta (Jun 11, 2012)

As usual this is such a great forum with great info.

I am curious about pricing though. I've been asked to screen print 100 cardboard CD sleeves. One color, simple design. Any thoughts on pricing? The client is supplying the design and the CD sleeves with extras just in case. I would appreciate folk's input on how I should charge for this project. 

Thanks, 

Kevin


----------



## deuce (Apr 16, 2008)

I have been printing CD Cardboard sleeves for years - 

I usually stick with the offset traditional way of printing. It just seems more cost and time effective to do it this way. I would love to see what you came up with. I also print CDs too. UV iks are the best but it took a while to get the pallet right.


----------

